# Terry (Maidto2Maltese)



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have PMed and emailed those indicating that they want to be notified of group events; since this is a different type of thing and since Terry is not online, I am posting it here.

Terry hasn’t been on line in a very long time. Her nephew posted today on her page that she was holding her own but as time has gone on, able to do less. She doesn’t get on line anymore. We all know because she had posted it that she has been battling cancer for several years. Sue reached out to her nephew about sending a card to Terry to cheer her up and he thought she would like it. He also told her that she still has both Quincy and Naddie so we’re glad about that. We would like as many friends names on the card as possible so that she’ll know we’re thinking about her.

We are NOT asking for a donation, I created the card shown in the link. Please let me know by Friday if you would like me to add your name and how you would like your name to appear. Some have already emailed and pmed me.

https://goo.gl/wUeFmz


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Very sweet and thoughtful card, Walter. Please include me.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Me, too. (PM sent to you.)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It was Sue's idea, but glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes include me I have always loved Terry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I miss seeing pictures of her "kids" Quincy was always one of my favs :wub:

Actually, I just replied to your email to be included...

Pat (Oliveri) "The A Team"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am going to put the names on the back of the card so we have a lot of room. If you asked me to include your SM name, I will and I will add pup names to everyone - I think it will be nice. If you asked me to include your last name or initial, I will include that too.

so:

Pat O [The A Team] (and Archie, Abbey, Ava, Mona Lisa and Tinker); Walter (and Lucky)


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Walter - so thoughtful.
Terry was so kind and helpful to me when I first joined SM in search of a dog.
I miss her.
Please include me too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I miss Terry too, although I'm sorry I haven't kept up with everyone over the winter. I hope she knows how much she means to us though and she enjoys hearing from us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would like to be included.

Lynn (Lacie's Mom)

Walter - thank you for putting this together. I feel so sad for Terry. She is definitely and old time SM friend.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all,

The card will be produced on Monday and go out them. Please check to make certain that I did not misspell the names or omit anyone. If you like to be included but have not yet responded, Saturday evening will be the absolute deadline to let me or Sue know. The good news is there are 45 people, bad news, I will not be able to include pup names as I had wanted. I did include the spoiledmaltese names. I think this will really cheer Terry up. Thank you everyone. Terry is such a sweet person, the struggle she is going through with cancer is unfair.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We love you Walter! You are amazing!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No, Sue was the one who initiated it, I am just grateful to be able to play a role. And I so glad that some of the people who have been away for a while are coming back.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful about the card Walter. When things like this happen and someone isn't online, they feel so far away - I am happy that we can reach out to her and let her know we are thinking of her.

and yes, poor Terry, it is unfair, I hate it : (


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter thank you so much. This is a team effort between you and I. Couldn't have done it without you. Shared on FB and got lots of people on that whom I gave to Walter already. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautifully done Walter. Thank you Sue and Walter for initiating this. I'm sure Terry will be so pleased to receive that beautiful card. She will surely know how much she is loved.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I appreciate all the effort Walter & Sue have put into this. . . . Terry is one of my fav. old time SM people. I was pretty upset when she developed cancer---it could not have happened to a more wonderful person. God & I had a few words & HE told me to mind my own business. Some things are so difficult to make sense of outside of faith---"when I can't see God's hand, I can trust HIS heart." Terry, if you read this know how much you are loved!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter and Sue ... Of course, I, too, appreciate all you are doing to do this for Terry. I know this will mean so much to Terry and her family ... to see that so many friends are thinking about and praying for her.

With love ... Thank you, Walter and Sue.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Of course it's Sue and Walter they both have HUGE hearts. We are so blessed with others who give so much. I' honored to call all of you my friends :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Put me on and let me know. I had surgery yesterday and should be home Friday if doc clears me. 
Put Al and myself on since Al reads SM with me and really appreciated all the SM love while I go through cancer.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle, 

I added Al - you both are on. I hope your surgery went well.


Marie, thank you so much for doing the proofreading - I corrected the 2 misspelled names.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Michelle,
> 
> I added Al - you both are on. I hope your surgery went well.
> 
> ...


"It takes a village!":wub::wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I have been off line ....preparing for the hurricane. 
I would be honored to be included.
Cindy (Pooh's mommy )
I will pray for peace and comfort for Terry. 
Thanks to all involved. 
SM is such a wonderful family to be a part of.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cindy - added your name.

Hope the hurricane does not effect you too much. 

I will be finalizing the card tomorrow so it can be printed and sent out on Monday.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Cindy - added your name.
> 
> Hope the hurricane does not effect you too much.
> 
> I will be finalizing the card tomorrow so it can be printed and sent out on Monday.


Yay Walter! Kudos to you & your team.:thumbsup::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

If its not too late Walter, I would also like to be included! Lydia (LydiaTug) Georgie Girl


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

No problem Lydia - I will be finalizing in the morning. I added you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Walter, I would love to be included on the card. Thank you so much for doing this :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Elisabeth, I added you


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Card is created and will be printed and emailed in the morning. Thanks everyone.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Final card - yes the font of all the names is small. There are over 50 names. I could not customize the back.

https://goo.gl/wUeFmz


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Perfect! It will make Terry's heart sing, I am just sure of this. Thank you so much TEAM Walter & Sue!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am asking Sue to send the list of names to Terry's nephew. There was such an outpouring the font size decreased significantly. I do hope if gives Terry a little comfort, she should get the card on Thursday.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Walter and Sue. I am sure it will mean the world to Terry and her family.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I replied on facebook to Sue that I would like to be included as Debbie, aka Harrysmom. Thanks for doing thing.

Debbie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this helps her..I know how much it helps all of us to know we're loved by our SM family.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

harrysmom said:


> I replied on facebook to Sue that I would like to be included as Debbie, aka Harrysmom. Thanks for doing thing.
> 
> Debbie


Hi Debbie - You were included. Sue gave me her list and I added it to those who contacted me. Hope the healing is beginning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sue is sending the list to Terry's nephew. I am sure this will brighten her day.


Addison (Jane and Addison), Becky (Beckinwolf), Brenda (Maglily), Bridget (summergirl1973), Carina (CloudClan), Cathy (Elly), Cindy (cyndrae), Cindy (Pooh’s mommy, Debbie (MySugarBears), Debbie B (Furbabies Mom), Debbie G (Harrys Mom), Debbie P (3Maltmom), Denise (Aviannah's Mom), Dianne B (CeeCees Mom), Donna (Donna D), Elisabeth (zooeysmom), Florence (mfa), Gigi (Gopotsgo),Glenda (Maddison’s Mom), Jacqui (Harley & Dakota’s Mom), Janet Haase (Scoobydoo) , Jill (Chichi), Joanne (Maddysmom), Julee (Nekkidfish), Kathleen (Kathleen), Kathy (pippersmom), Kerry (KAG), Linda (Bonnies mom), Linda (Sophie & Annie’s mom), Linda J (LexiMom), Liza (Uniquelovdolce), Lydia (Lydiatug), Lynn (Lacie’s Mom), Lynne (Angels Mom), Mags (mdbflorida), Margaret (mss), Marie (Snowball Pie’s Mommi, Marj (Lady’s Mom), Marti (Tanner’s Mom), Michelle and Al (michellerobison), Pam (Pammy4501), Pat (Maggie’s Mommy), Pat (The A Team), Paula (Matilda’s Mommy), Reva (Revakb2), Sandi (Edelweiss), Sher (K/C mom), Sherry (Sherry), Sue(Snowbody), Sylvia (Sylie) , Tammy (mom2bijou), Vita (Boris & Freddy), Walter (wkomorow)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much Walter!



wkomorow said:


> No problem Lydia - I will be finalizing in the morning. I added you.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

This is so sweet Walter and Sue ... I am a new Maltese owner but there truly is something special about Maltese, their owners and SM!!!! This love displayed is proof.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So beautiful Walter. Thank you for including us.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's perfect Walter, thank you for doing this.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am a little late reading this but our SM family is great!!!


----------

